# Sulcata adult male wanted Portland, OR



## justincolangelo (May 5, 2012)

I posted in the for sale thread before... oops.

I have a 5+ year old female, Zoe, looking for a male companion. She asked me about breeding. Is there anyone in this part of the country posting about Tortoises?

Justin


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2012)

Hi Justin:

We have several members in the Pacific Northwest, and specifically in Portland.

But you need to read more about sulcatas before you add another one to your habitat. They can be deadly to each other. And your's is still to little to be able to know what sex it is.

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!


----------



## tyrs4u (May 5, 2012)

Actually Justin was interested in finding a "Stud". A mate, to mate; not to keep. And I'm in SouthEast Portland OR. Justin keep in touch. I have Marginated, Russians, Red foots, and Hermann. They're yearlings if not younger. Except my Russians. Their Carapace is about the max they'll go, according to most care sheets that is... 
So it's nice knowing there are other Tortoise fanatics that breed their animals with friends or acquaintances, other than just buying one and never separating them. 

Tyr


----------



## tyrs4u (May 22, 2012)

Hey Justin, quick question. I know your gal is five plus; may i ask her weight and inches?


----------



## tyrs4u (Jul 1, 2012)

Got me a strong healthy 14 inched male about 25+ lbs his name is Broc...


----------

